# Where to buy Minn Kota shear pins



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

First trip out this year I did it. Broke the shear pin on my trolling motor. Where do you buy your replacement pins. Would like to get back on water asap!

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Gander mtn. carries them. Would suggest actually carrying a spare prop and nut/shear pin. When it happens..and believe me it will eventually.. You'll be glad u have a spare in the boat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you Jose. Lucky for me when it broke I was at a buddies farm pond and not out on a bigger lake where I would be doing some rowing.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Walmart has props ,nuts and shear

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hardware stores carry shear pins also take it in and they can match it up


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Hardware stores carry shear pins also take it in and they can match it up


Get a couple extra pins and put them in your boat as spares. They are cheaper at the hardware store than Walmart!


----------

